# Can anyone help my poorly wrist?



## Fluffy (17 Jun 2014)

Hi all! This is my first time posting here so go easy on me! 

I completed my first organised ride this weekend - the Adventure X Moors & Shores mini massif around Dalby Forest and I absolutely loved it! I had a fantastic time but my arthritic wrist didn't - does anyone have any tips on how to minimize stress and support a damaged wrist? I already wear a wrist brace, which helps, but is there anything else that I could be doing to keep me riding longer? (I definitely want to try the full 60 mile Massif next year!) 

Cheers!


----------



## fossyant (17 Jun 2014)

Ride more ! You'll really need a physio if your wrist is buggered, but I'd look at strengthening exercises once you are recovered !


----------



## Fluffy (17 Jun 2014)

More riding is always good! I'm using weights at the gym to build up the muscle around the joint but I don't want to over do it and cause more damage. Also, this a permanent thing so I'm looking for a long term solution - I couldn't not ride!


----------



## akb (17 Jun 2014)

Has your bike been fitted to you? A quick adjustment of saddle and bars may help. Or get a professional opinion from an LBS


----------



## Fluffy (17 Jun 2014)

The bike's straight out of the shop but it's due a service so I'll have a chat to the LBS. Cheers


----------



## MikeG (17 Jun 2014)

Keep your elbows relaxed: as floppy as you can. This helps everything from wrists to shoulders and neck.


----------



## Crackle (17 Jun 2014)

There are a variety of grips and handlebar shapes. You don't say what the bike is though or how it hurts.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Jun 2014)

I have a permanently messed up left wrist. It took many years (around 7) before I could ride again and another 10 or more with it in a support before I could ride without a support. I still have issues with it, but find that keeping using it for cycling helps. It was a case of working through it and making sure that it didn't go too numb and didn't hurt too much (figure that one out!). I also found moving over to Ergon GP1's was exceptionally useful and then fitting some SJSC's comfort bar ends on which gave a number of extra riding/hand positions. There are cheaper options out there, but this combination is on both my touring bike and my mountain bike and has been the best for me. It has only been in the last 2 years that I have been able to use a road bike with drop bars but still can't use the brakes and have to fit cross levers so I can stop!

Wrist support varied - I got OT to make me a dedicated wrist support up which helped considerably. They were happy for me to take the bike into the hospital to custom make it, so that I could hold the 'grips' which my normal everyday support did not allow me to do easily. Over time (and we are talking years) I needed less and less support as the strength was regained. I also found some of the skiing wrist supports quite good and very comfortable as well, but again, not cheap.


----------



## Shadowfax (17 Jun 2014)

Do not grip the bars to tightly, too many riders do this, no need to hang on for grim death.

Most do not even know they are doing it.


----------



## sight-pin (17 Jun 2014)

A carpal tunnel support may help? Maybe something like this >
http://www.firstaid4sport.co.uk/src...DDXJ/Shock-Doctor-Wrist-Wrap-Support-PSHD822/


----------



## midliferider (17 Jun 2014)

Your wrist as you say has arthritis damage. Therefore it is likely that you may find some positions more painful than others. I agree with what others have already suggested; it is important that you change position of hand frequently, has good gloves and wrist support.

What you really need is some professional advice on your bike fit, specifically with regard to hand positions. The length of stem, saddle height etc all affect hand position.


----------



## Learnincurve (17 Jun 2014)

Another one with a messed up right hand here, I fell off a roof as a kid and crushed every bone in my thumb leading down to my wrist. I still cannot put full pressure on the thumb side of my hand 20 or so years on. I ride with my thumb resting on top as if it didn't exist and have very very twitchy brakes that side so very little pressure needs to be put on them. I couldn't ride with road bike handles because even if holding on didn't hurt, I could never brake.


----------



## Fluffy (18 Jun 2014)

Thanks for the great advice everyone!

I'll definitely look into those Ergon GP1s and the carpal tunnel supports - they look a lot more serious than the ones I have.


----------



## 02GF74 (21 Jun 2014)

big soft grips,try running front suspension a bit softer to the the bumps out; raise the height of the bars so you ride more upright and thus shift your weight off the bars - either use spacers under the stem, higher rise stem or riser bars.


----------



## midliferider (21 Jun 2014)

My usual work commute is 10 miles and I usually ride sirrus elite hybrid with flat handle bars. I usually have some numbness of wrists at the end of this ride and I am experimenting with different hand positions.
Last week, on two occasions I used my road bike with drop handle bar. I had no problems with the wrist. I realised that I don't keep one hand position for not more than 10 minutes on the road bike and there are nearly 4 positions that you can use.


----------



## Saluki (21 Jun 2014)

I have a permanently and seriously stuffed right wrist (horses and rollerblading, as you do) and I find that changing hand positions regularly really helps me. I can't ride in a brace as I find it so uncomfortable, any sort of strapping for that matter. I ride horses in strapping, drive, work but the strapping really annoys me on a bike. Better on my MTB though, but still annoying. I have bar ends on my MTB so that I can change hand positions.

I have kept up with my physio exercises, even though physio has long since stopped. If you are not having any physio, it might be worth trying to get some. I also take stuff called 'Forever Freedom' Aloe Vera which helps me no end. I take it for my eczema and my bits of arthritis and it does wonders for me. It accidentally sorted out my IBS too. Not cheap, about £30 for 17 days worth (1 litre) but, to me, its worth every penny.


----------



## Fluffy (23 Jun 2014)

The Aloe Vera stuff looks expensive but good - some goods reviews. I'm taking Cod Liver Oil at the moment, it helps and I start to creak if don't take it for a while.


----------

